# SAP Job for B.E. (Elextronics)



## maheshshrivastava (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello,
I having 7 yrs of exp in SAP but I have completed graduation in Electronics.
Would this will create an issue while applying for SAP job in Germany.

Even if you haven't got answers for these questions, we'd really appreciate any advice or help you can give us.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------

